# Easy Come, Easy Go-ld



## tuxgeo (Apr 13, 2011)

Re: the "Gold" attribute that came, and quickly went away again this morning: _What's up with that, eh? _

[Background: I was reading ENWorld posts this morning between 11:00 and 11:30 AM, Pacific Daylight Time, and saw that every poster showed a listing of "Gold: 0" beneath their "Posts: xxx" information, but above their level information. I came here to the Meta forum to read the new thread that I expected to find that would explain it, but the "Gold: 0" listing was then gond _gone_ from everybody's stat blocks when I got here.] 

Experiment? Functionality test? Preview? Tease? Ultra Secret?


Edit: Expected reply: "You are not cleared for that information, citizen. Move along."


----------



## fba827 (Apr 13, 2011)

clearly, you saw the residual from someone's illusion spell that went horribly awry....


(or, more seriously, probably something being tested for a brief moment and you happened to catch it at that moment. but then it was taken down after the test as it didn't work right, or didn't add anything useful to the site, or needed some sort of tweak before being released, etc. ... that's happened before)


----------



## El Mahdi (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like Morrus may have been doing a test of a feature that he's had over at CM (Circvs Maximvs) for quite a while, called Denarii over there.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw you could use Paypal to buy some for yourself or for others.

Not sure what I could have done with it.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, it's been installed here for, like, forever.  It's just not switched on.

I'm in the middle of a "cleanup" of old mods we no longer use.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah I think I remember that. Seemed neat but didn't catch on.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2011)

wedgeski said:


> Yeah I think I remember that. Seemed neat but didn't catch on.




Oh, we never used it.  We did have a very old XP/rep mod years ago (similar to the current integrated XP function) which I think we called "Gold".


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 15, 2011)

tuxgeo said:


> Re: the "Gold" attribute that came, and quickly went away again this morning: _What's up with that, eh? _



Obviously someone killed us and took all our gold.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

then resurected us?


----------



## TarionzCousin (Apr 15, 2011)

We weren't resurrected; this is the afterlife.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 15, 2011)

Then why is Dewar and his edition warring self still here in my afterlife... entertainment?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 15, 2011)

Not every one goes to heaven, renau1g.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 16, 2011)

_[Pip]_"This IS the other place! HA ha ha ha haaaa!"_[/Pip]_


----------

